
Global Wave Discovery Ends 220-Year Search - dnetesn
http://abstractions.nautil.us/article/603/global-wave-discovery-ends-220-year-search
======
WalterGR
Here's a discussion from 3 days ago with 40 comments. It's not the same
article, though.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24161010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24161010)

